# Blue Mystic or K2?



## brookside302 (Apr 13, 2008)

What do u guys think is better for yield and potency? K2 or blue mystic (Nirvana strains)


----------



## yeroc1982 (Apr 14, 2008)

Iv been growin K2 fotr the last 2 grows and im very happy with it. Usually get about 4-6 oz's a plant and its very crystally stuff!!!


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 8, 2008)

how tall do you grow them yeroc?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 9, 2008)

i hope the blue mystic i just recieved fron nirvana yeild 6-8 oz. a plant like the K2


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jun 12, 2008)

I grow em to bout 3 feet or so


----------

